# Hosting for ecommerce and high sql queries



## Javalubone (Jun 9, 2017)

HI ALL,
Let me explain my issue.
I need to run a e-commerce site and run more than 1 lack query per hour for few days till I need to insert the products via a API/web scraping.

My current hosting has a limit of 45000 queries per hour, which is very less.
Can someone suggest a budget hosting for same?
Should me able to run php codes.
Thanks


----------



## Kostoprav (Jun 16, 2017)

If you need to host your sites in Mexico, I believe digitalserver.com.mx will work fine for your needs. They are also e-commerce friendly, hosting packages are affordable.


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 18, 2017)

for your ecommerce are you using woocommerce or magento?


----------



## nelsahost (Jun 18, 2017)

I can offer you hosting for your requirements,can you tell us more...whats you budget,you pay monthly or yearly(15% off if pay yearly),preffered location(we can offer US and Europe).


----------



## Catfivesens (Jun 19, 2017)

Look at your current usage and double it at least, triple is even better because coming half way through the month and running out of bandwidth is probable the worst thing you can do for your website, your users will probable desert you, if they see it isn’t online for a day or two.


----------



## Issuenticos (Jun 21, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> If you need to host your sites in Mexico, I believe digitalserver.com.mx will work fine for your needs. They are also e-commerce friendly, hosting packages are affordable.


What are the ramifications for organizations that eat up bandwidth and storage in a shared hosting environment? How does the hosting provider mitigate these types of issues?


----------



## Orestock (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe Dailyrazor.com and their e-commerce friendly hosting packages will meet your needs?

They run specials for new clients - they've passed on the savings to me.
I needed to consult with their customer support and I was surprised at such a fast response since it was a holiday.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2017)

Issuenticos said:


> What are the ramifications for organizations that eat up bandwidth and storage in a shared hosting environment? How does the hosting provider mitigate these types of issues?



Typically the user has a bandwidth quota (say, 200GB as a random example). When you hit 200GB, your site stops working. Storage is the same - you get 10GB, you can't store more than that. Hence there's no impact to the provider at all.

Some providers offer "unlimited" bandwidth...then it's on the provider to determine what that means and how to handle traffic.

Maybe I misunderstood your question...sorry if I'm stating things that you already know.


----------



## Jackwebbby (Jul 3, 2017)

Since resellers depend on the company whose plans they resell, they very often don't have neither freedom nor responsibility for dealing with your problems.Your requests and problems are dealt within the extended period of time. The result is that you pay more for the services you get and you're dealing with the "wrong" person all along the way.

I can say that centohost.com is professional one. You can get 15% off for their hosting services with code "15OFF"
They have top-notch customer service, responding to trouble tickets immediately and consistently.


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you looking at shared hosting or VPS? For your requirement, I will advise try a vps


----------

